# CBGA Boer-Nanza Production Sale



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The Cascade Boer Goat Association is having a production sale.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here is a doe I'm consigning. 

RED SKY RR. DOLLY (10542944)
Birth Date: 04/21/2011
Dolly has been a good producer for us and is a good mother. Dolly’s kids are born with show-legal jet-black pigment and have correct teat structure and bites. Dolly has show points and has passed both inspections. Teat structure: 1:1, with a well separated non-functional on each side. Tested negative for CAE, CL and Johne’s, June 2014.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SIMON BOERS J. GINGER (10481814) 
Birth Date: 03/27/2009

Comments: I often hear people say “they prefer the old style Boers”. Ginger is a rugged and hardy producing doe who is a great mother. She maintains a good weight on pasture only in the summer, or hay only in the winter. Ginger has doubled as my personal milk doe and gives creamy sweet milk. Teat structure: 1:1, with a small nub. Ginger is very likely bred to MMCC M&C FARMS TRUE GRIT (10564066) with a breeding date of July 21st. Tested negative for CAE, CL and Johne’s, June 2014.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So where's the rest?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish I could go!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> So where's the rest?


Do you mean the catalog? It's not done yet, but when it is, it will
be found here: http://boergoats.com/tools/catalog/index.html

I just have one more doe in the sale and should have pictures ready tonight.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> I wish I could go!


Why can't you go?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Why can't you go?


I will be at fair then


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RNSH THREE OREOS (10563110) 
Birth Date: 01/27/2012
Comments: Oreo is a very flashy colored doe who’s sire is ennobled and dam is soon to be. Use her to jump start your competitive colored program. Oreo is likely bred to MMCC M&C FARMS TRUE GRIT (10564066), who is paint buck with 30 progeny points from only a few kids. Breeding date: July 18th. Pregnancy to be confirmed by sale day. Teat structure: 2:1. Tested negative for CAE, CL and Johne’s, June 2014.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim Im quite sure the dam Lynx Hollow Z01 was ennobled but it has not been confirmed paper wise.
Folks, this is RNSH One Four Richie's (in my avatar) full sister and she stole most of the black.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow I love that doe, great color and build!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The catalog is mostly complete. Please take a moment to give it a look.

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public.php?public=cbgaboernanza2014


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Tim, I would be proud to own any of them!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Thanks Tim, I would be proud to own any of them!


I think there will be a good amount of the consignments that will be reasonably priced. It's a good opportunity for someone just starting out, or wanting to add that one genetic piece.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll take Lot 87.
Listen you all, these are some of the top breeders in the NW!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Lot #36, RNSH THREE OREOS, is confirmed pregnant.
http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public.php?public=cbgaboernanza2014


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Too bad nobody is hauling back to Kansas. It would be a great opportunity to get some new genetics especially in the colored Boers. Seems like all of them are some how related around here or from the same breeders


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

chelsboers said:


> Too bad nobody is hauling back to Kansas. It would be a great opportunity to get some new genetics especially in the colored Boers. Seems like all of them are some how related around here or from the same breeders


How are you so sure no one is hauling?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

There is one person in my area that might be going. There are several others who go to sales all over but there is another sale the same weekend so they are going to it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

<bump>

The catalog is really looking good now. Sale this Saturday. Phone bidding available.

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/public.php?public=cbgaboernanza2014


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Another thing to consider. Many of the animals in this sale have been tested for disease and say so in the comments. This is *not* the case in many production sales where it is buyer beware.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice does Tim!

The catalog does look great.  I've got dibs on #29! lol No, not really. I almost bought her when she was younger and now I wish I had!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How did the sale go, Tim? Wish we could have been there today! We were at the grounds most of the day washing and fitting goats on Friday, so we got to see most of the lots.  We had a great time! 

Just heard from Danette and we won lot 29! Very excited about that.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't see the catalog until today...good thing too since I had to work! I was sorely tempted to phone in a bid on a few lol. Tim if Ginger didn't sell I have dibs on her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got back, there were some beauties there!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Buy anything?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> How did the sale go, Tim? Wish we could have been there today! We were at the grounds most of the day washing and fitting goats on Friday, so we got to see most of the lots.  We had a great time!
> 
> Just heard from Danette and we won lot 29! Very excited about that.


The sale went pretty good. It started out slow, but the bidders got the hang of it after awhile. Congrats on your new doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it.  And thanks!


----------

